# AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?



## Double_Negative (29. September 2013)

*AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*

Hey - ich habe ein Problem/eine Frage. 

Ich habe momentan Windows 7 im AHCI Modus auf meiner SSD laufen. Nun habe ich vor noch zwei HDDs 2TB hinzuzufügen und diese in einem RAID1 Verbund laufen zu lassen.
Das offensichtliche Problem ist nun, wenn ich im BIOS von AHCI auf RAID umstelle, dass ich beim Bootup einen Bluescreen bekomme.

Habe bereits versucht via Win7 Boot DVD eine Systemreparatur durchzuführen, in der Hoffnung, dass man es so beheben könnte; beim UEFI Bootup mit RAID Konfiguration bekomme ich folgenden Error, obwohl die Win7 DVD die Festplatte nicht finden kann, da kein Controllertreiber geladen wurde (findet keine Platte wenn man auf installieren drückt, bringt aber direkt den Error bei der Auswahl von der Systemreparatur):
"Diese Version der Systemwiederherstellungsoption ist nicht mit der zu reparierenden Windows Version kompatibel.Verwenden Sie einen mit dieser Version kompatiblen Wiederherstellungsdaten."

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die zwei HDDs im RAID1 Verbund und die SSD alleine laufen zu lassen, ohne Windows 7 komplett neu auf der Festplatte installieren zu müssen & ohne einen zweiten Controller zu verbauen? Quasi die Festplatte von AHCI auf RAID zu "polen" - evtl. per Reparationstools?

Habe bereits etwas durchs Forum gestöbert, jedoch nichts hilfreiches gefunden, außer diesem recht "abgehackten" Thread, das die endgültige Lösung meiner Meinung nach in der Schwebe lässt bzw. mir nicht den intellektuellen Zugang gewährt http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...1-ssd-ahci-raid-1-ueber-einen-controller.html


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen - vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## the.hai (29. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*

Ich würde den Weg über das Windows7 Software Raid gehen. Der vorteil ist, dass jedes Windows dies Raid erkennt und wieder zusammen"fügen" kann. bei der hardware variante müssteste du immer neu initialisieren.

ich hatte beides und kann keinen unterschied feststellen.

Ab in die Datenträgerverwaltung und Rechtlick auf die zu spiegelnde Partition und los gehts 

sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wim1337 (29. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*

Ich hatte zuletzt des selbe Problem. Meine Lösung: raid erstellt, auf ahci zurück gestellt, unter Windows die intel storage treiber neu installiert.

Anschließend konnte ich wieder auf raid stellen und Windows startete.
Ich sitze gerade noch im Bus, daher nicht sehr ausführlich... viel Erfolg


----------



## Double_Negative (29. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*



the.hai schrieb:


> Ich würde den Weg über das Windows7 Software Raid gehen. Der vorteil ist, dass jedes Windows dies Raid erkennt und wieder zusammen"fügen" kann. bei der hardware variante müssteste du immer neu initialisieren.


 
N Terabyte Musik? Keine schlechte Sammlung würd ich mal sagen. 

Aber nein back to topic; das mit dem Software RAID ist mir noch gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen - vielen Dank dafür!

Habe mich mal bezüglich des Themas ein bisschen schlau gemacht. Offensichtlich scheint die CPU Auslastung beim Software RAID nicht unerheblich zu sein (habe nur 4x3,7 GHz) und viele plädieren für ein Hardware RAID, obwohl die Vorteile der einfacheren Wiederherstellung auf der Hand liegen und so ein Onboard Controller (X79/C600 Intel) ja vermutlich auch hauptsächlich die CPU benutzen. Zieht das nicht massiv Performance fürs z.B. Spielen, wenn man nebenher dauernd was auf das RAID zugreifen lässt z.B. indem man Musik abspielt & evtl. noch zusätzlich was schreibt, also Downloads?
Habe halt vor ein paar True Crypt Volumes drauf zu machen und die gleichzeitige Ent-/Verschlüsselung des TC Volumes & RAID Spiegelung könnten der Performance schon massiv zusetzen.
Die Intel Controller dürften doch alle untereinander kompatibel sein?




Wim1337 schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuletzt des selbe Problem. Meine Lösung: raid erstellt, auf ahci zurück gestellt, unter Windows die intel storage treiber neu installiert.
> 
> Anschließend konnte ich wieder auf raid stellen und Windows startete.
> Ich sitze gerade noch im Bus, daher nicht sehr ausführlich... viel Erfolg


 
Vielen Dank! Da bin ich mal gespannt, werde ich ausprobieren - sage am Mittwoch bescheid, ob es geklappt hat! Aber dürfte doch eigentlich ein "Boot Header" Problem sein, das den Bluescreen dann auslöst? Hatte gedacht sowas kann man nur via Windows Repair wieder lösen und nicht per vermeintlich einfachen Installation ner Software.


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*

Was möchtest du denn mit dem RAID 1 machen?


----------



## Double_Negative (29. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Was möchtest du denn mit dem RAID 1 machen?



Meine Daten sicher haben - vor allem meine Musik.


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*

Ein RAID1 schützt dich nur vor einem Festplattenausfall, das ist keine richtige Datensicherung.
Blitzschlag: beide HDD`s kaputt
Versehentliches löschen: wird auf beide HDD`s gelöscht
Korruptes RAID: Daten auf beiden HDD`s futsch

Externe Festplatte im Antistatikbeutel: Daten sind relativ sicher und können bei einer Löschung der primären HDD wieder zurückkopiert werden.


----------



## Double_Negative (29. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ein RAID1 schützt dich nur vor einem Festplattenausfall, das ist keine richtige Datensicherung.
> Blitzschlag: beide HDD`s kaputt
> Versehentliches löschen: wird auf beide HDD`s gelöscht
> Korruptes RAID: Daten auf beiden HDD`s futsch
> ...


 
Keine Sorge - ich bin mir der Risiken durchaus bewusst und tendiere dennoch zu einer RAID1 Konfiguration, sonst würde ich hier kein Thread aufmachen.


----------



## the.hai (29. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*

Ja wieder das leidige Thema...Raid1 nicht sicher blablabla^^

Wie oft ist mir schon ne Platte zuhause abgeraucht.. in 10Jahren ca. 3mal....Blitz hatte ich noch keinen^^

Das mit dem Dateisystem ist ein Punkt, aber ich hab die Musik samt Filme nochmal extern auf 4TB liegen, was ich einfach alle Monat mal stumpf vom Rechner neu extern kopiere, sofern nichts war.


Ein raid1 für Musik und Stuff, hat meiner meinung nach genug ausfallsicherheit. babyfotos und telefonnummern von willigen blondinen legt man aber definitiv sicherer ab


----------



## Abductee (29. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*



the.hai schrieb:


> Ja wieder das leidige Thema...Raid1 nicht sicher blablabla^^
> 
> Wie oft ist mir schon ne Platte zuhause abgeraucht.. in 10Jahren ca. 3mal....Blitz hatte ich noch keinen^^



Trotzdem ist ein RAID 1 keine Sicherung


----------



## the.hai (29. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist ein RAID 1 keine Sicherung


 
Externe Festplatten auch nicht^^ Im Urlaub haben se mir meine externe ausm Hostelzimmer geklaut^^ alle fotos zum glück noch aufm lappi gehabt

nene, ich versteh ja schon, bloss wer es richtig machen will, der muss da auch bei weitem professioneller rangehn. ich weiß ja nicht, aber an daten mit solcher wichtigkeit habe ich höchstens ein paar MB, der rest ist doch eh nur angesammeltes datenmessietum


----------



## Double_Negative (29. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*

B2T wäre nice.


----------



## the.hai (29. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*



Double_Negative schrieb:


> B2T wäre nice.


 
nagut, wo hast du denn her, dass die Softwarespiegelei an leistung klaut? vorallem spürbar?^^ ich merk davon nichts. dein true crypt vorhaben lässt die cpu evtl schwitzen, aber ein software raid1?

also ich kopier grad daten auf die spiegelung und höre musik von ihre, sieh selbst^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*

Profitiert Truecrypt nicht stark von AES wenn die CPU es unterstützt?


----------



## Double_Negative (30. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*



the.hai schrieb:


> nagut, wo hast du denn her, dass die Softwarespiegelei an leistung klaut? vorallem spürbar?^^ ich merk davon nichts. dein true crypt vorhaben lässt die cpu evtl schwitzen, aber ein software raid1?
> 
> also ich kopier grad daten auf die spiegelung und höre musik von ihre, sieh selbst^^
> 
> ...


 
Hier zum Beispiel Windows 7 RAID or Intel RAID? [Archive] - techPowerUp! Forums
Wobei mir (erst) jetzt klar geworden ist, dass der OnBoard RAID Controller (Fake RAID) keinen richtigen RAID Controller darstellt mit eigenem CPU etc., sondern ne billige Variante, die im Prinzip die CPU gleichermaßen wie das Software RAID belastet und dem Software RAID gegenüber keine Vorteile bietet, oder? Hab hier nochmal mein Board verlinkt Intel® X79 Express-Chipsatz
Die CPU Auslastung ist ja doch sehr gering muss ich sagen; denke ich werde dann das Software RAID benutzen, sofern das "Fake RAID" keine Vorteile gegenüber dem Software RAID aufweist.



Abductee schrieb:


> Profitiert Truecrypt nicht stark von AES wenn die CPU es unterstützt?


 
Sollte AES eigentlich schon, stimmt, aber genau kann ich's auch nicht sagen.


/edit: denkt ihr das hier ist noch aktuell? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...h-hardware-onboard-und-software-raid-5-a.html


----------



## the.hai (30. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*

1. du hast X79 und nen vierkerner?  schade ums geld 

2. ich hab im betrieb noch nie nen unterschied gemerkt, bzw dass mein bzw gebremst wird

3. in dem vergleich geht es um Raid5, was ja nun doch was anderes ist.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*



the.hai schrieb:


> Wie oft ist mir schon ne Platte zuhause abgeraucht.. in 10Jahren ca. 3mal....Blitz hatte ich noch keinen^^


 
Wenn dir das so selten passiert brauchst du auch kein Raid 1.


----------



## OctoCore (30. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*

Ich würde die zweite Platte einfach in einen Server stecken - wenn man denn einen hat oder sich schnell einen zusammenstoppeln kann.
Was mich persönlich auf meinem Desktop von RAID jenseits von 0 abhält, ist eben schlicht, dass die Extraplatten immer mitrennen.
Im Server (der nur bei Datensicherung angeknipst wird) fressen sie weder Brot noch Strom.

Um CPU-Last bei RAID1 muss man sich keinen Kopf machen - praktisch erst ab 5, da nervt aber weniger die CPU-Last als die Perfomanceeinbrüche beim Schreiben ohne potenten dedizierten Controller.

RAID mit Windows-Hausmittelchen ist ganz nett - man kann nur nicht davon booten.
Und es erfordert dynamische Datenträger - die sind nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## shadie (30. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*

ich kann Abductee leider nur zustimmen.

Software Raid 1 ist zwar eine feine Sache und auch recht flott dafür dass es nix kostet aber wenn dir die Daten echt wichtig sind solltest du dir zusätzlich eine extrene Platte holen, kostet zwar Geld spart aber Nerven falls das Rebuild crasht, spätestens dann wird wieder mit allen Mitteln versucht die Daten krampfhaft wieder her zu stellen.

Es gibt programme die nix kosten und automatisch das ganze System sichern sobald du eine Externe Platte mit Namen XYZ anschließt.

Hatte nie Probleme mit SW Raid aber seit dem einmal mein SOftware raid nicht wieder hergestellt werden konnte habe ich einen kleinen server der einmal die Woche angeht, alle daten sichert und sich dann wieder abschaltet.
Hat zwar was gekostet aber so ists jetzt wenigstens sicher(er).


----------



## Double_Negative (30. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!




Abductee schrieb:


> Ein RAID1 schützt dich nur vor einem Festplattenausfall, das ist keine richtige Datensicherung.
> Blitzschlag: beide HDD`s kaputt




Noch ne Frage aus Interesse - wie viele Blitzschläge hattest du schon?
Jetzt B2T.




the.hai schrieb:


> 1. du hast X79 und nen vierkerner?  schade ums geld


 

Wieso? Kann ich jetzt grad nicht ganz folgen.



shadie schrieb:


> ich kann Abductee leider nur zustimmen.
> 
> Software Raid 1 ist zwar eine feine Sache und auch recht flott dafür dass es nix kostet aber wenn dir die Daten echt wichtig sind solltest du dir zusätzlich eine extrene Platte holen, kostet zwar Geld spart aber Nerven falls das Rebuild crasht, spätestens dann wird wieder mit allen Mitteln versucht die Daten krampfhaft wieder her zu stellen.
> 
> ...


 

Habe auch eine externe Festplatte, auf die ich die Daten monatlich rüber kopieren werde. Aber da du von ner Software sprichst werde ich mal eben die Gelegenheit ergreifen und dich nach ner Empfehlung diesbezüglich fragen. 

Wie hoch ist eigentlich die "Wiederherstellungswahrscheinlichkeit" bei RAID1, wenn eine Platte ausfällt - eigentlich doch 100%, nicht? Weil ist ja n Mirror und die Dateien sind nicht gesplittet.


----------



## the.hai (30. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*

1. Wiso hast du den 2011er Sockel gewählt?

2. Es geht um Fehler im Dateisystem, nicht um den Defekt einer Platte.

Bei einem einfach Defekt, hast du natürlich die Spiegelung parat. Sollte aber durch einen Virus oder oder oder das Dateisystem, samt Dateien beschädigt werden, dann SPIEGELT es das Raid1 automatisch und womöglich sind beide Platten sogut wie unwiederbringlich zerlegt.


----------



## shadie (30. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*

Ich möchte keine Werbung machen aber ich habe mit dem Programm "Pure Sync" mein backupprogramm gefunden.
Kostenlos macht entweder spiegelungen oder backups und kann mit verschiedenen Regeln einfach eingestellt werden.

Wenn man es kauft (habe den Preis leider nicht mehr im Kopf) kann es auch dateien welche eigentlich momentan benutzt werden abspeichern, sofern du das aber nicht brauchst sondern es nur für z.B. Musik oder bilder oder videos haben willst, reicht die kostenlose Version aus.

Wenn du eine Externe hast auf die regelmäßig gesichert wird ist ja alles in ordnung.
Es ist nur schade wenn man sich auf das raid verlässt und dann z.B. in der zeit die andere platte auch abraucht oder das rebuild crashed, weil dan nist alles unweigerlich futsch.


----------



## Double_Negative (30. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*



the.hai schrieb:


> 1. Wiso hast du den 2011er Sockel gewählt?
> 
> 2. Es geht um Fehler im Dateisystem, nicht um den Defekt einer Platte.
> 
> Bei einem einfach Defekt, hast du natürlich die Spiegelung parat. Sollte aber durch einen Virus oder oder oder das Dateisystem, samt Dateien beschädigt werden, dann SPIEGELT es das Raid1 automatisch und womöglich sind beide Platten sogut wie unwiederbringlich zerlegt.


 


Aber Ivy Bridge ist doch n 2012er Sockel? Gewählt, weil einziger im Aurora R4 verbaut. Schande auf mein Haupt, ich habe meinen Computer nicht selbst zusammen gestellt [...]! Gehäuse ist einfach zu verlockend 
Das mit den Viren ist bei mir denke ich eher weniger n Problem. Will nicht sagen, dass ich immun bin, aber bin kein 0815 Verbraucher, der sich alles auf den PC zieht - lasse idR jede *.exe File nochmal durch Virustotal laufen, stecke keine USB Sticks ohne weiteres an & habe Bitdefender^^




shadie schrieb:


> Ich möchte keine Werbung machen aber ich habe mit dem Programm "Pure Sync" mein backupprogramm gefunden.
> Kostenlos macht entweder spiegelungen oder backups und kann mit verschiedenen Regeln einfach eingestellt werden.
> 
> Wenn man es kauft (habe den Preis leider nicht mehr im Kopf) kann es auch dateien welche eigentlich momentan benutzt werden abspeichern, sofern du das aber nicht brauchst sondern es nur für z.B. Musik oder bilder oder videos haben willst, reicht die kostenlose Version aus.
> ...


 


Ist da dann nicht eher das im Windows integrierte Software RAID zu empfehlen - habe ein bisschen Bedenken sowas über das Programm eines unbekannten Drittanbieters laufen zu lassen.


----------



## the.hai (30. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*



Double_Negative schrieb:


> Aber Ivy Bridge ist doch n 2012er Sockel? Gewählt, weil einziger im Aurora R4 verbaut. Schande auf mein Haupt, ich habe meinen Computer nicht selbst zusammen gestellt [...]! Gehäuse ist einfach zu verlockend
> Das mit den Viren ist bei mir denke ich eher weniger n Problem. Will nicht sagen, dass ich immun bin, aber bin kein 0815 Verbraucher, der sich alles auf den PC zieht - lasse idR jede *.exe File nochmal durch Virustotal laufen, stecke keine USB Sticks ohne weiteres an & habe Bitdefender^^
> 
> 
> ...


 
1. du bist kein 0815 nutzer und weißt nichtmal ansatzweise was verbaut ist?^^

Der X79 chipsatz existiert nur für den 2011er Sockel (nicht das Jahr sondern Prozessorsockel ) mögliche CPUs wäre 3820, 3930k, 3960x, 3970x oder halt die aktuelleren modelle mit ner 4 vorne anstatt ner 3.

Du hast gesagt, du hast nur nen 4kerner und dann etwas über nen x79 gepostet, also was hast du denn?

2. die software hat doch nichts mit nem raid1 zu tun... sie regelt nur die sicherheitskopien auf ein anderes laufwerk, sprich sie startet sich alle woche automatisch oder so.

P.S. du hast dein PC nach dem Gehäuse ausgesucht? das ist die einzige komponente, die keinen einfluss auf die leistung hat.........

also ich fahr lieber nen rosa ferrari als nen hyundai in blau metallic


----------



## shadie (30. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*

Das stimmt wohl das programm hat nix mit dem Raid zu tun.
Das SF Raid machst du unter der Datenträgerverwaltung von windows

Es ist ratsam Raid + noch Sicherung auf externe Festplatte einmal die Woche zu nutzen und um dir die Sicherung zu erleichtern kannst du das genannte programm nutzen, so war das gemeint.


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*

Das RAID kannst du für eine Sicherung komplett weglassen.


----------



## Kerkilabro (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*

Hallo, habe ein ähnliches wenn nicht sogar das selbe Anliegen.

System Platte Samsung Evo SSD, habe jetzt nachträglich meine ehemalige 1TB WD HDD angeschlossen und formatiert. AHCI ist noch aktiv. Sollte ich alles so lassen wie es ist? HDD sollte nur für Fraps Movies dienen also als Datengrab.
RAID 0?
RAID 1?
Wie genau stelle ich das ein unter Windows (8)? Wenn überhaupt sinnvoll^^


----------



## the.hai (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AHCI auf RAID umstellen möglich?*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Hallo, habe ein ähnliches wenn nicht sogar das selbe Anliegen.
> 
> System Platte Samsung Evo SSD, habe jetzt nachträglich meine ehemalige 1TB WD HDD angeschlossen und formatiert. AHCI ist noch aktiv. Sollte ich alles so lassen wie es ist? HDD sollte nur für Fraps Movies dienen also als Datengrab.
> RAID 0?
> ...


 
Lies dich mal bitte ins Thema ein, was die Sachen überhaupt sind. RAID kannst du garnicht machen, da man min 2platten braucht....

einfach auf AHCI lassen und gut, du brauchst nichts weiter ändern.


----------

